# Stubble for wedding??!



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Going to a wedding tomorrow and as per my usual look I was going to have a bit of designer stubble. But I wonder if I should be clean shaven. I will be shaving my neck, cheeks etc so wont look scruffy but want peoples opinions.....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

On some people it looks decent, on others it looks scruffy and lazy. Which are you? Lol


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Clean shaven. What are you, a damned hippy?


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Go for the stubble if it suites you, I'm in a constant state of stubbleness!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im at a wedding on Friday, unfortunately all i can grow is a blonde peado moustache


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Barker said:


> Im at a wedding on Friday, unfortunately all i can grow is a blonde peado moustache


Some children like that look don't worry


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Below is how I look with stubble, but this photo was taken before I have trimmed and neatened it...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah you suit it bro (no ****)


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd keep it, unless it's you getting married or your best man or something lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pez1206 said:


> Below is how I look with stubble, but this photo was taken before I have trimmed and neatened it...
> 
> View attachment 61565


go like that if its a `civil partnership` :lol:


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers y'all stubble it is. I better go to bed and get some beauty sleep.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

stubble ftw!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

looks smart bro and suits ya, no ****


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as you dont look like worzel gummage your right m8, I look about 12 when im clean shaven so always got the stubble going


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmm....Sometimes being clean shaven and too well groomed can have us ending up with a condition I like to call "smooth gay douche face"



So keep the stubble as the "Animal look" is one that many women love and can even make you money! Let me explain, There I was waiting outside the tube station for a friend eating a bowl of microwave pasta which I finished, I felt a bit full so decided to sit on the ground and had no where to put my bowl in the bin so had it in front of me, so imagine my surprise when people started throwing money into my pasta bowl, i seriously made £400 in one hour and this was all because of my stubbly look and nothing to do with my unkempt, dishevelled appearance due to me not having slept for 3 days and not having washed for two weeks and smelling like sh*t and that £400 came in really handy for the [email protected] session I had soon after but the point i'm making is stubble all the way pal! :thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No ****, but lookin pretty trim there mate. stubble all the way

Unless you wana look about 8 years old . lol


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Stubble unless it's you getting married mate, I rarely go anywhere clean shaven these days


----------



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, love the no **** endings


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pez1206 said:


> Going to a wedding tomorrow and as per my usual look I was going to have a bit of designer stubble. But I wonder if I should be clean shaven. I will be shaving my neck, cheeks etc so wont look scruffy but want peoples opinions.....


as long as its neat it doesnt matter i had stubble for my sisters wedding the other month and no-one complained


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

at the end of the day if people have seen you with stubble then

why change the way you look. nowdays you do see a lot of blokes with stubble

just make sure you shave inside your ears and nose lol have a good time


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

stubble at a wedding is ONLY acceptable if the bride is Greek or Portugese..............am I missing the point?


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

she polish lol


----------

